
Top JavaScript Frameworks, Libraries and Tools and When to Use Them - cosmosgenius
http://www.sitepoint.com/top-javascript-frameworks-libraries-tools-use/
======
br3w5
"When to use jquery: always" but not if you're already using Angular or React

~~~
k__
I use D3 as JQuery substitute most of the time, because of the nice data-
binding. I'm using it "inside" React, because the React diffing is too slow
for "real time" (<100ms) updates.

